# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Eating Money

## Dice

Yesterday, I was dreaming about having lots of money (mainly coins) in my hands. Suddenly I started swallowing every single coin. I didn&#39;t even want to eat my money, but I just did it, for some reason, I wanted it. After a while I gave up, I couldn&#39;t swallow it anymore. Shortly after that I woke up, with a dry throat.

What do you think this could mean?

----------


## Xanous

Are you having financial difficulty?

----------


## Dice

I&#39;m 17 years old, I don&#39;t have real financial difficulties yet. However, I do seem to care a lot about money - even though I don&#39;t know why. I always want to earn a lot of money, not just to spend it or anything, however I feel like I&#39;m not doing enough to get the money. It&#39;s a little weird to explain. My parents seem to have little financial difficulties, though, and I seem to be the only one who is able to see that they aren&#39;t spending their money wisely...

----------


## Xanous

I think you just interpreted your dream.

----------


## Pyrofan1

sounds like you&#39;re greedy

----------


## Dice

> sounds like you&#39;re greedy[/b]



Yeah, I&#39;m a little greedy too. That&#39;s something I don&#39;t like that much of myself. :/





> I think you just interpreted your dream.[/b]



Yeah, I guess I did that a little.  :tongue2:

----------


## Keeper

was anything else happening well you were eating it?

----------


## Dice

Not really. I did wonder why I had to eat the money... But yeah, not much rational thinking in normal dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

> I did wonder why I had to eat the money... 
> [/b]



Because you cant get enough.

----------

